# Stazione Milano: aggressione violenta immigrati.



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2022)

Video shock di un'aggressione in stazione Milano Centrale, in pieno giorno.
Un tunisino è stato atterrato con un calcio volante, e poi preso a bottigliate in faccia da un altro immigrato che si è allontanato dopo le urla dei passanti.
*
Video al secondo post (attenzione ai più sensibili: video violento).*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2022)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Video shock di un'aggressione in stazione Milano Centrale, in pieno giorno.
> Un tunisino è stato atterrato con un calcio volante, e poi preso a bottigliate in faccia da un altro immigrato che si è allontanato dopo le urla dei passanti.
> 
> *Video al secondo post (attenzione ai più sensibili: video violento).*



E' quello che abbiamo sempre voluto,no ?
Facendo entrare migliaia e migliaia di immigrati (grazie alla sx e a tutti i loro elettori) senza fare un minimo di selezione e soprattutto senza un minimo di integrazione.

Fatti entrare a pacchi perchè noi non siamo mica rassisti come i leghisti,poi chissene del loro futuro (e del nostro).
Comunque visto il video,niente di così sconvolgente se non le grida insopportabili di quella donna.
Episodi del genere sono quasi la norma ormai.


----------



## Mika (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Video shock di un'aggressione in stazione Milano Centrale, in pieno giorno.
> Un tunisino è stato atterrato con un calcio volante, e poi preso a bottigliate in faccia da un altro immigrato che si è allontanato dopo le urla dei passanti.
> 
> *Video al secondo post (attenzione ai più sensibili: video violento).*


La Stazione centrale è così da quando è arrivato Sala 5 anni fa, terra di nessuno, la polizia osserva e non interviene, anche di giorno si menano o aggrediscono passanti. Ma lo hanno rivotato, ora se lo tengono altri 4/5 anni.


----------



## Devil man (23 Luglio 2022)

Ma quello nero chi è Mogli della giungla ? A piedi nudi in giro con le cuffiette


----------



## bmb (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Sembra una Sweet Chin Music di Shawn Michaels


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2022)

Sala pochi giorni fa si vantava della diminuzione dei reati a Milano... per forza, se non ci sono le forze dell'ordine i reati tra questi immigrati non vengono mai segnalati. 
Se non sbaglio l'aggressione è avvenuta proprio di fronte alla stazione, dove erano polizia ed esercito?
Ricordo che ai tempi della Moratti lì stazionavano fissi un paio di camioncini della polizia e la sinistra progressista vinse le successive elezioni anche mistificando la presunta "militarizzazione" dell'area circostante la stazione. 
Ora si che si sta meglio.. peccato che non si possa più girare in piazza duca d'Aosta dopo le 20,, tra liti, alcolizzati o peggio ad ogni angolo...


----------



## Baba (23 Luglio 2022)

stazione centrale colonia della west Africa, una giungla.


----------



## mark (23 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sala pochi giorni fa si vantava della diminuzione dei reati a Milano... per forza, se non ci sono le forze dell'ordine i reati tra questi immigrati non vengono mai segnalati.
> Se non sbaglio l'aggressione è avvenuta proprio di fronte alla stazione, dove erano polizia ed esercito?
> Ricordo che ai tempi della Moratti lì stazionavano fissi un paio di camioncini della polizia e la sinistra progressista vinse le successive elezioni anche mistificando la presunta "militarizzazione" dell'area circostante la stazione.
> Ora si che si sta meglio.. peccato che non si possa più girare in piazza duca d'Aosta dopo le 20,, tra liti, alcolizzati o peggio ad ogni angolo...


Ti confermo che fuori dalla stazione ci sono sempre i militari, un mistero il motivo per cui non siano intervenuti. A livello generale, Milano sta decadendo a livello di sicurezza, o almeno nella percezione della sicurezza, in maniera incredibile.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La Stazione centrale è così da quando è arrivato Sala 5 anni fa, terra di nessuno, la polizia osserva e non interviene, anche di giorno si menano o aggrediscono passanti. Ma lo hanno rivotato, ora se lo tengono altri 4/5 anni.


Purtroppo anche prima di Sala, Pisapia ci vinse le elezioni criticando polizia ed esercito che stazionava in stazione.


----------



## Mika (23 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Purtroppo anche prima di Sala, Pisapia ci vinse le elezioni criticando polizia ed esercito che stazionava in stazione.


Pisapia ha iniziato, Sala ha peggiorato la situazione. Da quando Milano è sotto il la sinistra è diventata uno schifo.


----------



## Andris (23 Luglio 2022)

la dottoressa ferragni si è già espressa ?


----------



## livestrong (23 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la dottoressa ferragni si è già espressa ?


Lei in confronto al marito e a Damiano dei maneskin (o la sua ragazza) quantomeno ha pigliato il diploma...


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Luglio 2022)

Ecco almeno su questo tra qualche mese con Salvini agli interni vedremo un deciso cambiamento.
Bene che sti vermi inizino a prendersi un po di bastonate ed espulsioni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la dottoressa ferragni si è già espressa ?



Qualche settimana fa si era espresso il marito.
Era indispettito perchè sotto casa sua (nella Milano bene) iniziava ad esserci un pò di degrado.
Ed era preoccupato perchè il figlio,tra qualche anno,inizierà ad uscire fuori casa con gli amichetti.

Quindi bisognerà spingere questo degrado lontano dai benestanti.
Più vicino possibile alla gente "comune" 
Insomma,alla capalbio.

Immigrati SI immigrati SI,ma lontano 100km dal mio quartiere agiato


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Pisapia ha iniziato, Sala ha peggiorato la situazione. Da quando Milano è sotto il la sinistra è diventata uno schifo.


Sicuramente Sala è stato uno step significativo e sta distruggendo Milano.
Dopo le lamentele della Ferragna, Beppe l'ha rimessa subito in riga affermando che a Milano i reati stanno diminuendo. Peccato che subito dopo, anche se in pochissimi lo hanno riportato, il sindaco è stato smentito dal prefetto: calano furti in casa e nei negozi, ma sono in forte aumento i reati negli spazi aperti, come borseggi, stupri e risse, spesso anche dovuti all'alterazione psicofisica dovuta all'alcol. Anche su quest'ultimo aspetto potremmo aprire un capitolo riguardo i supermercati cingalesi aperti fino alle 3-4 del mattino che in pratica vivono solo della vendita di alcolici. E' normale? Quando lavoravo al pub solo noi potevamo vendere alcolici e chi acquistava era sotto la nostra responsabilità, ora invece basta entrare in un market qualsiasi aperto h24 o quasi e ci si può rifornire di birre e altro senza che i venditori rischino nulla.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Sala è stato uno step significativo e sta distruggendo Milano.
> Dopo le lamentele della Ferragna, Beppe l'ha rimessa subito in riga affermando che a Milano i reati stanno diminuendo. Peccato che subito dopo, anche se in pochissimi lo hanno riportato, il sindaco è stato smentito dal prefetto: calano furti in casa e nei negozi, ma sono in forte aumento i reati negli spazi aperti, come borseggi, stupri e risse, spesso anche dovuti all'alterazione psicofisica dovuta all'alcol. Anche su quest'ultimo aspetto potremmo aprire un capitolo riguardo i supermercati cingalesi aperti fino alle 3-4 del mattino che in pratica vivono solo della vendita di alcolici. E' normale? Quando lavoravo al pub solo noi potevamo vendere alcolici e chi acquistava era sotto la nostra responsabilità, ora invece basta entrare in un market qualsiasi aperto h24 o quasi e ci si può rifornire di birre e altro senza che i venditori rischino nulla.


Senza contare che i reati "diminuiscono" per la sola ragione che non vengono denunciati... 

Chi li subisce sa bene che tanto non serve a nulla se non finire nelle statistiche o trovarsi il criminale che si è denunciato sotto casa...


----------



## Igniorante (23 Luglio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sembra una Sweet Chin Music di Shawn Michaels



Non avrai mai abbastanza like per questo


----------



## davidsdave80 (23 Luglio 2022)

le risorse di boldriniana memoria


----------



## evideon (23 Luglio 2022)

Singolare siano state solo le donne ad intervenire per fermare questo scempio.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La Stazione centrale è così da quando è arrivato Sala 5 anni fa, terra di nessuno, la polizia osserva e non interviene, anche di giorno si menano o aggrediscono passanti. Ma lo hanno rivotato, ora se lo tengono altri 4/5 anni.


No, dai. Sono anni che è così. Basta guardare i giornali di 10 anni fa


----------



## Mika (23 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> No, dai. Sono anni che è così. Basta guardare i giornali di 10 anni fa


Tra Pisapia e Sala sono 10 anni.

Mi padre lavorava alla Stazione Centrale, di pomeriggio e di mattina potevi andare in giro senza essere menato. Dopo le 24 ovviamente i rischi erano alti. Ma di giorno con la polizia e i carabinieri c'era più sicurezza.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2022)

Ok tutto ma tre pagine di topic e nemmeno un parola su sto povero ragazzo..

ginocchiata in testa, con tanto di bottiglietta di vetro lanciata a 50cm di distanza con tanto di calci poi.. il tizio rischiava di finire in coma.. chissà che il reperto in ospdale.


----------



## bmb (23 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non avrai mai abbastanza like per questo


Troppi giovini quassù.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Luglio 2022)

Direi che è iniziata la campagna elettorale del PD.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Luglio 2022)

Non riesco a vedere il video


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sembra una Sweet Chin Music di Shawn Michaels


Ma come t é venuta in mente ahahahahahaahahah

Commentando l'episodio, che dire? Sono la persona meno razzista sulla faccia della terra, ma io di italiani che fanno ste robe assurde ne vedo sempre meno, inutile negarlo. Tralasciando i casi isolati tipo fratelli Bianchi, ormai piccoli crimini o accoltellamenti e scazzottate sono prerogativa degli stranieri.


----------



## livestrong (23 Luglio 2022)

Il problema è che se fosse intervenuto qualcuno e ci fosse scappato il morto, si sarebbe gridato al razzismo e la xenofobia. Per quanto mi riguarda, questa gente che si accampa in aree pubbliche creando dei ghetti andrebbe stanata coi lanciafiamme


----------



## mil77 (23 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok tutto ma tre pagine di topic e nemmeno un parola su sto povero ragazzo..
> 
> ginocchiata in testa, con tanto di bottiglietta di vetro lanciata a 50cm di distanza con tanto di calci poi.. il tizio rischiava di finire in coma.. chissà che il reperto in ospdale.


Povero si ma il video inizia con lui già pieno di sangue che fa il dito ad altra persona. Chissà cosa era già successo prima


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' quello che abbiamo sempre voluto,no ?
> Facendo entrare migliaia e migliaia di immigrati (grazie alla sx e a tutti i loro elettori) senza fare un minimo di selezione e soprattutto senza un minimo di integrazione.
> 
> Fatti entrare a pacchi perchè noi non siamo mica rassisti come i leghisti,poi chissene del loro futuro (e del nostro).
> ...


eh ma poverini,scappano dalla guerrah!1!1! Cit.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma come t é venuta in mente ahahahahahaahahah
> 
> Commentando l'episodio, che dire? Sono la persona meno razzista sulla faccia della terra, ma io di italiani che fanno ste robe assurde ne vedo sempre meno, inutile negarlo. Tralasciando i casi isolati tipo fratelli Bianchi, ormai piccoli crimini o accoltellamenti e scazzottate sono prerogativa degli stranieri.


si magari....c'è pieno di italiani che delinquono,vandalizzano e creano un sacco di problemi tra risse e roba varia

fossero solo gli stranieri avremmo già risolto buona parte del problema

proprio ora ho letto di una turista finlandese violentata da 4 persone..che credo siano tutti italiani

italiani maghrebini zingari milanesi napoletani non so per voi ma me per me sono tutti uguali...chi si comporta bene mi piace chi si comporta male no


----------



## pazzomania (24 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si magari....c'è pieno di italiani che delinquono,vandalizzano e creano un sacco di problemi tra risse e roba varia
> 
> fossero solo gli stranieri avremmo già risolto buona parte del problema
> 
> ...



In rapporto alla popolazione, gli stranieri commettono diverse volte più reati degli italiani.


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2022)

Il problema non è il poco personale.
Ma quello che fa il personale.
Sempre tutti annidati tra di loro, non danno un briciolo di sicurezza e di presenza alle persone perbene.
Milano era 100 anni luce avanti Napoli. Ora la stazione di Napoli è più sicura e vigili e personale di polizia sono molto meglio organizzati.
Chi le controlla queste persone?
Possibile che ci siano 40-50 non so quante unità in stazione centrale e non riescono ad evitare nulla e si spaccia vergognosamente?
Forse fanno i tonti perché non vogliono problemi… dovrebbero cambiare lavoro


----------



## __king george__ (24 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In rapporto alla popolazione, gli stranieri commettono diverse volte più reati degli italiani.


per forza...il grado di povertà degrado ecc è molto piu diffuso tra gli stranieri che tra gli italiani

prendi 1000 ragazzi italiani di una borgata di roma o di scampia (ma anche quarto oggiaro per dire) e 1000 italiani di quartieri benestanti ed ecco che la stragrande maggioranza dei reati penderà verso i primi


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Ti confermo che fuori dalla stazione ci sono sempre i militari, un mistero il motivo per cui non siano intervenuti. A livello generale, Milano sta decadendo a livello di sicurezza, o almeno nella percezione della sicurezza, in maniera incredibile.


Il personale che controlla deve essere sveglio, intimorire.
Questi stanno al cellulare, imboscati in Sammartini poco più avanti o a parlare in gruppetti di 10 tra loro.
Contano poco o niente per chi vuole delinquere


----------



## pazzomania (24 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per forza...il grado di povertà degrado ecc è molto piu diffuso tra gli stranieri che tra gli italiani
> 
> prendi 1000 ragazzi italiani di una borgata di roma o di scampia (ma anche quarto oggiaro per dire) e 1000 italiani di quartieri benestanti ed ecco che la stragrande maggioranza dei reati penderà verso i primi



Ok, ma un italiano è a casa sua.

Uno straniero è ospite, che va bene stia qui ma almeno non mi rompa i soprammobili

Se vengono qui a delinquere ed essere poveri, non possono essere poveri a casa loro?
Che cambia?


----------



## IDRIVE (24 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ecco almeno su questo tra qualche mese con Salvini agli interni vedremo un deciso cambiamento.
> Bene che sti vermi inizino a prendersi un po di bastonate ed espulsioni


Dovesse tornare Salvini agli interni, tranquillo che verrà messo in condizioni di non nuocere (cioè di non ostacolare il business dell'immigrazione), come già avvenuto.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, ma un italiano è a casa sua.
> 
> Uno straniero è ospite, che va bene stia qui ma almeno non mi rompa i soprammobili


si ma cosi qualifichi un reato piu grave rispetto a un altro in base alla nazionalità di chi lo compie scusa..a parità di reato intendo

è razzismo puro questo 

cioè se ti rapina un italiano di Tor Bella Monaca è meno grave di un marocchino? a me non cambia niente


----------



## Mika (24 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ecco almeno su questo tra qualche mese con Salvini agli interni vedremo un deciso cambiamento.
> Bene che sti vermi inizino a prendersi un po di bastonate ed espulsioni


Sempre se non verrà indagato e processato per la chiusura dei porti


----------



## Swaitak (24 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sempre se non verrà indagato e processato per la chiusura dei porti


Karola fa lo sbarco di Garibaldi stavolta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si magari....c'è pieno di italiani che delinquono,vandalizzano e creano un sacco di problemi tra risse e roba varia
> 
> fossero solo gli stranieri avremmo già risolto buona parte del problema
> 
> ...



Italiani o nuovi italiani ?  
E con nuovi italiani intendo i figli degli stranieri,gli "italiani" di 2° generazione.
Non so di dove siete voi,ma non è solo un problema di stranieri appena sbarcati in Italia.
Vogliamo parlare del fenomeno delle baby gang ?
baby gang che parlano magrebino.

A me non interessa dare addosso agli stranieri,perchè anche gli italiani commettono reati,ma è sotto gli occhi di tutti che noi italiani siamo stati bravissimi ad accogliere bstardi che poi hanno generato figli altrettando bstardi.
Ormai siamo in pieno cortocircuito.

Ai voglia dire "salvini caccia via gli immigrati" quando i più delinquenti ormai non si possono più cacciare in quanto nuovi italiani


----------



## pazzomania (24 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma cosi qualifichi un reato piu grave rispetto a un altro in base alla nazionalità di chi lo compie scusa..a parità di reato intendo
> 
> è razzismo puro questo
> 
> cioè se ti rapina un italiano di Tor Bella Monaca è meno grave di un marocchino? a me non cambia niente



Le pene devono essere ovviamente uguali e con pari trattamento.

Ma un italiano nullafacente che commette reati, se lo becchi gli applichi la pena adatta.

Un' extracomunitario non in grado di sostenersi economicamente e che per farlo commette reati, non dovrebbe proprio nemmeno essere qui, è la legge


----------



## __king george__ (24 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le pene devono essere ovviamente uguali e con pari trattamento.
> 
> Ma un italiano nullafacente che commette reati, se lo becchi gli applichi la pena adatta.
> 
> Un' extracomunitario non in grado di sostenersi economicamente e che per farlo commette reati, non dovrebbe proprio nemmeno essere qui, è la legge


ah su quello concordo

il mio ragionamento era perche a volte mi sembra che qualcuno se il reato lo fa uno straniero lo considera piu grave

il mio è una sorta di giustizionalismo universale diciamo..forse sono il piu fascista di tutti per certi versi  ..(io che in realtà sono anti fascista sia chiaro)

poi dipenderà anche dalle esperienze personali di vita..io personalmente ho avuto problemi con tutte le razze (italiani compresi)..ma allo stesso tempo mi è capitato (incredibile ma vero) di essere levato dai guai persino da dei rom (poi un giorno dettaglierò l'esperienza magari)


----------



## Davidoff (24 Luglio 2022)

Le risorse continuano a rendersi produttive. Non cambierà nulla neanche con la destra al potere, il business dell’immigrazione fa mangiare il n modo trasversale sia destra che sinistra.


----------



## numero 3 (24 Luglio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Povero si ma il video inizia con lui già pieno di sangue che fa il dito ad altra persona. Chissà cosa era già successo prima




Infatti dalle immagini non è chiarissimo ma questo signore gira a petto nudo pieno di sangue e fa gestacci...Sicuramente non era un prete in visita alla diocesi di Milano


----------



## __king george__ (24 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Infatti dalle immagini non è chiarissimo ma questo signore gira a petto nudo pieno di sangue e fa gestacci...*Sicuramente non era un prete in visita alla diocesi di Milano*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ah su quello concordo
> 
> il mio ragionamento era perche *a volte mi sembra che qualcuno se il reato lo fa uno straniero lo considera piu grave*
> 
> ...



Beh,il reato magari sarà anche lo stesso,ma imho,"moralmente" è più grave quello dello straniero.
Soprattutto se quest'ultimo è stato salvato,rifocillato,accolto e curato (sempre a nostre spese,dato che ogni tanto qualcuno lo dimentica  )

Comunque tranquillo che il tuo giustizialismo universale è al sicuro
Spesso sia italiani e sia stranieri ottengono la stessa identica pena : spallucce del giudice di turno e tutti a casa con una pacca sulle spalle


----------



## Milanoide (24 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Infatti dalle immagini non è chiarissimo ma questo signore gira a petto nudo pieno di sangue e fa gestacci...Sicuramente non era un prete in visita alla diocesi di Milano


Non ho visto il video linkato, quindi non ne conosco il contenuto.
Ne ho poi visto uno da YouTube.

Oggi ne ho visto un altro, da angolazioni diverse, con audio. Forse è lo stesso che avete visto voi fin dall'inizio o forse no.
La partenza è sempre più o meno col tizio a torso nudo già insanguinato che fa il dito ad un nero sullo sfondo.
Si sentono poi i dialoghi, il calcio volante, le urla delle ragazze che accorrono, una di queste che dice di conoscere il nero e sa dove lavora. (Sicurezza al Carrefour?) Un'altra parla in arabo all'aggredito. Dice di essere (o al plurale che sono) marocchini?
Mi pare di capire quindi che lo smilzo fosse marocchino.

Dal CDS leggo che lo smilzo è stato fotosegnalato in Sicilia all'arrivo, poi a Bologna. Finisce in comunità per minori nel bolognese, prende parte ad una rissa. Poi arriva a Milano, denunciato per scippo. Poi per interruzione di pubblico servizio perché attraversa i binari della metropolitana.
Insomma, una nuova risorsa fuori controllo.
Sembra che in Stazione Centrale i neri gli abbiano sottratto il telefono e lui stesse questionando per riaverlo...

Non so se sia vero.
Non so chi abbia iniziato. 
Non so chi sia peggio. (Ma ho i miei pregiudizi e chi mi ha scoperchiato l'auto fuori San Siro non era nero).

Non è che Polizia / Carabinieri siano addormentati, credo. Si, un po' sono fenomeni parastatali. Ma sono stufi di lavorare a vuoto ed intervengono solo per cose macro.

Ho prova diretta che per fare uscire una gazzella ce ne vuole. E ti chiedono tutta una serie di cose che fanno decidere o meno per l'uscita. Hanno le loro regole di uscita e di ingaggio. Poi magari sono subissati di chiamate per caxxate.

Tradotto: se tanto i magistrati li rimettono in circolo dopo 5 minuti. 
Se tanto gli appioppi 20 fogli di espulsione ma tanto ti restano sul groppone e non c'è modo né Salvini per fargli abbandonare il territorio nazionale. Cosa vuoi che facciano?


----------



## Milanoide (24 Luglio 2022)

Ma sempre in questi giorni, due egiziani aggrediscono e derubano giovane coppia romena al parco, alle 5 del mattino. Picchiano lui, palpeggiano lei. Individuati e Denunciati.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si magari....c'è pieno di italiani che delinquono,vandalizzano e creano un sacco di problemi tra risse e roba varia
> 
> fossero solo gli stranieri avremmo già risolto buona parte del problema
> 
> ...


Ecco l'avvocato delle cause perse, almeno ci fai scompisciare ogni tanto


----------



## Sam (24 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Video shock di un'aggressione in stazione Milano Centrale, in pieno giorno.
> Un tunisino è stato atterrato con un calcio volante, e poi preso a bottigliate in faccia da un altro immigrato che si è allontanato dopo le urla dei passanti.
> 
> *Video al secondo post (attenzione ai più sensibili: video violento).*


Urge lo ius soli!
Queste violenze sono chiaramente figlie della mancanza della cittadinanza italiana!



Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Qualche settimana fa si era espresso il marito.
> Era indispettito perchè sotto casa sua (nella Milano bene) iniziava ad esserci un pò di degrado.
> Ed era preoccupato perchè il figlio,tra qualche anno,inizierà ad uscire fuori casa con gli amichetti.
> 
> ...


Per non dimenticare...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=792636220915458


----------



## Milanoide (24 Luglio 2022)

La marginalità non ha nazionalità.
Nel mantovano, gang mista italiani - nuove risorse, protagonista di rissa/spedizione punitiva.

Mesi fa, nel Vimercatese, una situazione simile ha portato ad un morto.

Decennio dopo decennio, vi sono sempre nuove risorse. (Lombardia ormai piena di cosche, ndrine, stidde).

Sempre peggio.


----------



## sunburn (24 Luglio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Forse fanno i tonti perché non vogliono problemi… dovrebbero cambiare lavoro


Magari pensavano fosse Baka e non volevano rifare l’errore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Urge lo ius soli!
> Queste violenze sono chiaramente figlie della mancanza della cittadinanza italiana!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh si,ricordo benissimo quella scena !
Epica figura di  per lo pseudo attore.
Da notare la risatina fasulla una volta capito di essere stato inchiapettato con il suo stesso "finto buonismo"  

Peccato che mesi dopo ci era ricascato,ancora con la tiritera delle magliette rosse,accoglienza indiscriminata,appelli per far sbarcare OGNI ong in Italia.
Insomma,non ha imparato nulla.
E purtroppo gli italiani hanno la memoria cort.a..


----------



## sunburn (24 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non ho visto il video linkato, quindi non ne conosco il contenuto.
> Ne ho poi visto uno da YouTube.
> 
> Oggi ne ho visto un altro, da angolazioni diverse, con audio. Forse è lo stesso che avete visto voi fin dall'inizio o forse no.
> ...


In teoria, l’intervento non dovrebbe essere finalizzato solo al processo ma anche solo per garantire l’incolumità dei passanti.
Ma comunque non ne faccio una colpa alle forze dell’ordine. Il problema è che siamo un colabrodo a ogni livello amministrativo/governativo e non siamo in grado neanche di garantire mezzi e personali adeguati alle esigenze concrete.
Anche sui magistrati, boh. Quanto può beccarsi uno per un’aggressione a un tizio che sostanzialmente non si è fatto nulla(se non un taglio che in una decina di giorni si rimargina)? 6 mesi? Un anno? Caccia all’uomo di settimane con dispiegamento di uomini e mezzi, indagini per acquisire video, sentire testimoni ecc e manco si inizia il processo ed è tutto prescritto… Ciao còre.


----------



## Sam (24 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oh si,ricordo benissimo quella scena !
> Epica figura di  per lo pseudo attore.
> 
> Peccato che mesi dopo ci era ricascato,ancora con la tiritera delle magliette rosse,accoglienza indiscriminata,appelli per far sbarcare OGNI ong in Italia.
> ...


È l'emblema della sinistra progressista che pompa le file del PD e partiti simili.
Tutti pro ius soli e immigrazione, tanto poi si vive nelle proprie case con le proprie poltrone al caldo.
L'importante è riempirsi la bocca di temi alti.

D'altronde Paolo Villaggio li aveva ben inquadrati questi sinistri da salotto pseudo-intellettuali:


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2022)

Incredibile come i soliti commenti sono per minimizzare, poiché ci sono anche delinquenti itagliani.

D'altra parte queste cose si vedevano anche 30 anni fa, giusto?

Da non credere. Come robot pre-programmati, non c'è niente da fare.


----------



## Milanoide (24 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Magari pensavano fosse Baka e non volevano rifare l’errore.


C'è Michael Jordan a Como da Clooney...
... Incrociamo le dita


----------



## Milanoide (24 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come i soliti commenti sono per minimizzare, poiché ci sono anche delinquenti itagliani.
> 
> D'altra parte queste cose si vedevano anche 30 anni fa, giusto?
> 
> Da non credere. Come robot pre-programmati, non c'è niente da fare.



Girano parecchio i coyotes, ma con questa decrescita demografica gli arrivi sono scontati.

La gestione degli arrivi e dei presenti invece potrebbe essere migliorata di molto.

Ma pensare di imputare la malagestione solo al partito atlantista del 25 % non porta da nessuna parte.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si magari....c'è pieno di italiani che delinquono,vandalizzano e creano un sacco di problemi tra risse e roba varia
> 
> fossero solo gli stranieri avremmo già risolto buona parte del problema
> 
> ...


Dati 2017 Lombardia: 
1 reato su 3 è commesso da uno straniero, nonostante essi rappresentino circa l'8% del totale.

*La stragrande maggioranza riguarda i clandestini (triplicati quest'anno, rispetto al 2020 quando il governo giallorosso modificò il decreto sicurezza) che rappresentano circa il 15% sul totale.*

Il numero dei reati dei regolari è invece in linea con i dati degli Italiani (anche se esistono enormi differenze da Paese a Paese).

Dati 2020
- Il numero dei condannati Africani rispetto a quelli Asiatici è 4,5 volte superiore.
Tasso di criminalità Gambiani (+ alto) ogni 1000 abitanti: 70%
Tasso di criminalità Filippini ogni 1000 abitanti: 0,05%

-Rispetto ai reati commessi da Italiani:
- Cinesi: 4 volte di più
-Rumeni 5 volte in più
- Albanesi 5 volte in più
- Egiziani 7 volte in più
-Marocchini 10 volte in più
- Nigeriani 13 volte in più
- Senegalesi 17 volte in più
- Tunisini 20 volte in più
- Algerini 29 volte in più

Tipologie di reati:
Prostituzione: 70% stranieri
Ricettazione: 45% stranieri
Resistenza pubblico ufficiale 43% stranieri
Furti/Rapine 43% stranieri
Sessuali: 41% stranieri
Omicidi preterintenzionali: 39% stranieri

Questi sono fatti, non opinioni.


----------



## cris (24 Luglio 2022)

Ste porcate comunque succedono nei pressi di tutte le stazioni d’italia, ormai terre di nessuno


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bravo pezzo di m. a colpire alle spalle. Comunque, dipendesse da me questo inverno, per scaldarci, servirebbe zero gas russo. Abbiamo le RISORSE per garantirci l'indipendenza energetica. Basta un lanciafiamme.


----------



## Dexter (24 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Dati 2017 Lombardia:
> 1 reato su 3 è commesso da uno straniero, nonostante essi rappresentino circa l'8% del totale.
> 
> *La stragrande maggioranza riguarda i clandestini (triplicati quest'anno, rispetto al 2020 quando il governo giallorosso modificò il decreto sicurezza) che rappresentano circa il 15% sul totale.*
> ...


Peggio di quello che credevo. Grazie per questi dati


----------



## __king george__ (24 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Dati 2017 Lombardia:
> 1 reato su 3 è commesso da uno straniero, nonostante essi rappresentino circa l'8% del totale.
> 
> *La stragrande maggioranza riguarda i clandestini (triplicati quest'anno, rispetto al 2020 quando il governo giallorosso modificò il decreto sicurezza) che rappresentano circa il 15% sul totale.*
> ...


prendi altre regioni invece che la lombardia e vedrai che le cose cambiano

comunque poco importa..basterebbe che chi sbaglia pagasse..m'importa una sega a me se è di padova o di livorno o di Bucarest..

e poi attenzione..perchè tantissimi sono estracomunitari ma al soldo delle organizzazioni criminali italiane


----------



## __king george__ (24 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come i soliti commenti sono per minimizzare, poiché ci sono anche delinquenti itagliani.
> 
> D'altra parte queste cose si vedevano anche 30 anni fa, giusto?
> 
> Da non credere. Come robot pre-programmati, non c'è niente da fare.


ti riferisci a me? se si vorrei sapere dove ho minimizzato..

se invece ti riferisci a qualcun altro allora fai conto di non aver letto questo commento


----------



## folletto (24 Luglio 2022)

Ma l’abbronzato è stato preso?


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Magari pensavano fosse Baka e non volevano rifare l’errore.


Il problema è proprio questo: LA PAURA.
In Italia un poliziotto ha paura di intervenire, un controllore di fare una multa, un insegnante di bocciare… potrei fare infiniti esempi.
Nessuna professione riesce più a fare il suo lavoro


----------



## Raryof (24 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> La marginalità non ha nazionalità.
> Nel mantovano, gang mista italiani - nuove risorse, protagonista di rissa/spedizione punitiva.
> 
> Mesi fa, nel Vimercatese, una situazione simile ha portato ad un morto.
> ...


Questo marcio è normalissimo quando perdi il controllo della strada, gang, neri, gente che doveva essere espulsa o lasciata in mare, da lì arriva solo la feccia e quella finisce nelle strade dove si disperde.. poi ovviamente è difficile individuarli per via del colore della pelle o robe simili, cosette non da poco che li proteggono pure, ma questo è stato detto al mondo intero già da qualche anno, GUAI a toccare un nero in strada.
L'accoglienza e la scemitudine italiana per certi versi è istituzionale, cioè le istituzioni non mischianti (che non accusano il problema, sono esclusivi ma pure per gli italiani "veri") giocano su questo e tendono la mano, poi ci sono le persone comuni che tengono il gioco e assieme a fantomatici nuovi italiani danno ancora più forza alla debolezza dell'accoglienza perenne che, alla base, fa sì che molto lentamente oltre alla strada perderemo pure case, diritti, cultura, tradizioni e quant'altro, come la tradizione della passeggiata o cose simili, tanto con l'ipocondria dilagante (immagino nei grossi centri) la gente si tapperà in casa, come appunto le persone esclusive che però hanno il giochino dei social e la popolarità, a che serve uscire nelle strade latrinanti quando basta farsi vedere sui social o in tv? mandando magari messaggi che uno nemmeno pensa visto che i famosi vip sono tra le persone più razziste e prevenute del mondo, in primis nei confronti degli italiani figuriamoci di gente che in strada non hanno nemmeno mai visto per sbaglio.
C'è gente che parla di Europa BUONA ma le vere manette sono quelle che alla base non ti permettono più nemmeno di menare un malvivente o gente da espellere ma quando devi "menare" i cattivi no vax 0 problemi, la macchina dell'odio funziona perfettamente, lì è facilissimo, sono italiani, ma per tutto ciò che riguarda altre questioni noi non abbiamo voce in capitolo perché il progresso che ci dobbiamo cuccare è questo, non hai sovranità, non hai una tua moneta, non hai nemmenoi confini e presto sicuramente nemmeno più diritti garantiti e costituzionali, se il sistema non funziona è perché non vuole e non può funzionare.
Geograficamente siamo utili e sfigati perché siamo stati scelti come la latrina e porto d'accesso, quelli devono entrare, devono andare a nord, girare, tu però non puoi stare fuori dall'Ue o dall'€, perché poi potresti essere pericoloso o non essere abbastanza commissariato da non poter poi passare come il cattivo di turno che difende i confini nazionali e non salva gentaglia che viene qui per delinquere, e chi sei tu? la Svizzera? no loro prendono dentro solo europei, frontalieri, noi la feccia, chissà quando entreranno nell'€, così da essere salvati da nuove risorse e da una moneta forte, un'unione enorme di cui non possiamo fare a meno per decadere in maniera tranquilla e resiliente.


Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oh si,ricordo benissimo quella scena !
> Epica figura di  per lo pseudo attore.
> Da notare la risatina fasulla una volta capito di essere stato inchiapettato con il suo stesso "finto buonismo"
> 
> ...


Gassman, Jovanotti, Pelù e altra gentaglia simile è gente pericolosa perché è stata scelta per recitare un ruolo, se non lo accetti hai finito di lavorare, ma se fai il simpa puoi anche essere utile, nella tua stupidità, esclusività e forse ingenuità visto che parliamo pur sempre di gente che non si è mai sporcata le mani e ha sempre vissuto protetta da un'immagine falsa ed esclusiva.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ti riferisci a me? se si vorrei sapere dove ho minimizzato..
> 
> se invece ti riferisci a qualcun altro allora fai conto di non aver letto questo commento



Non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare, spesso leggo i commenti senza memorizzare chi li scrive, mica ho una memoria infinita. Non è la prima volta che accadono eventi del genere e i pensieri che vengono fuori sono quasi sempre gli stessi.

Se poi ti senti parte del pensiero minimizzante, allora probabilmente è anche per te.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Dati 2017 Lombardia:
> 1 reato su 3 è commesso da uno straniero, nonostante essi rappresentino circa l'8% del totale.
> 
> *La stragrande maggioranza riguarda i clandestini (triplicati quest'anno, rispetto al 2020 quando il governo giallorosso modificò il decreto sicurezza) che rappresentano circa il 15% sul totale.*
> ...



Sai com'è, effetti collaterali nell'importare "cultura" e "pagamento pensioni".


----------



## Milanoide (24 Luglio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questo marcio è normalissimo quando perdi il controllo della strada, gang, neri, gente che doveva essere espulsa o lasciata in mare, da lì arriva solo la feccia e quella finisce nelle strade dove si disperde.. poi ovviamente è difficile individuarli per via del colore della pelle o robe simili, cosette non da poco che li proteggono pure, ma questo è stato detto al mondo intero già da qualche anno, GUAI a toccare un nero in strada.
> L'accoglienza e la scemitudine italiana per certi versi è istituzionale, cioè le istituzioni non mischianti (che non accusano il problema, sono esclusivi ma pure per gli italiani "veri") giocano su questo e tendono la mano, poi ci sono le persone comuni che tengono il gioco e assieme a fantomatici nuovi italiani danno ancora più forza alla debolezza dell'accoglienza perenne che, alla base, fa sì che molto lentamente oltre alla strada perderemo pure case, diritti, cultura, tradizioni e quant'altro, come la tradizione della passeggiata o cose simili, tanto con l'ipocondria dilagante (immagino nei grossi centri) la gente si tapperà in casa, come appunto le persone esclusive che però hanno il giochino dei social e la popolarità, a che serve uscire nelle strade latrinanti quando basta farsi vedere sui social o in tv? mandando magari messaggi che uno nemmeno pensa visto che i famosi vip sono tra le persone più razziste e prevenute del mondo, in primis nei confronti degli italiani figuriamoci di gente che in strada non hanno nemmeno mai visto per sbaglio.
> C'è gente che parla di Europa BUONA ma le vere manette sono quelle che alla base non ti permettono più nemmeno di menare un malvivente o gente da espellere ma quando devi "menare" i cattivi no vax 0 problemi, la macchina dell'odio funziona perfettamente, lì è facilissimo, sono italiani, ma per tutto ciò che riguarda altre questioni noi non abbiamo voce in capitolo perché il progresso che ci dobbiamo cuccare è questo, non hai sovranità, non hai una tua moneta, non hai nemmenoi confini e presto sicuramente nemmeno più diritti garantiti e costituzionali, se il sistema non funziona è perché non vuole e non può funzionare.
> Geograficamente siamo utili e sfigati perché siamo stati scelti come la latrina e porto d'accesso, quelli devono entrare, devono andare a nord, girare, tu però non puoi stare fuori dall'Ue o dall'€, perché poi potresti essere pericoloso o non essere abbastanza commissariato da non poter poi passare come il cattivo di turno che difende i confini nazionali e non salva gentaglia che viene qui per delinquere, e chi sei tu? la Svizzera? no loro prendono dentro solo europei, frontalieri, noi la feccia, chissà quando entreranno nell'€, così da essere salvati da nuove risorse e da una moneta forte, un'unione enorme di cui non possiamo fare a meno per decadere in maniera tranquilla e resiliente.
> ...


C'è del vero in quello che dici.
Io sono probabilmente rassegnato di fronte ad un fenomeno migratorio epocale, ma non posso negare la nostalgia per un tempo passato e molto meno complicato.
Di base sono vecchio ed il mondo cambia in fretta, altro che il secolo breve passato.
Il fenomeno migratorio credo si debba tentare di governarlo, almeno un po'. Al pari dell'integrazione dove curiosamente vige un regime di cieco Laissez Faire laddove io vedrei bene un interventismo assimilazionista.
Ma non si può pensare di svuotare un intero continente in un altro.
Sulle istituzioni europee la vedo in modo diametralmente opposto nel senso che le vedo come ancora di salvezza di fronte all'incapacità di governare nazionale.
Dentro o fuori UE? Io, per le mie idee dico dentro tutta la vita. Se dovessimo uscirne, assisterò con curiosità agli eventi e chiederò coerenza a chi la ha sempre auspicata.
Sulla repressione no-wax mi viene da sorridere leggere che proteste in nome della libertà provengono da persone che normalmente vedono di buon occhio uno Stato etico ed autoritario.
Obbligo vaccinale e greenpass sono niente in confronto a ciò che avverrebbe se si prendesse una certa direzione politica.
P.s. il video linkato ha problemi audio ma ho capito il messaggio


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> C'è del vero in quello che dici.
> Io sono probabilmente rassegnato di fronte ad un fenomeno migratorio epocale, ma non posso negare la nostalgia per un tempo passato e molto meno complicato.
> Di base sono vecchio ed il mondo cambia in fretta, altro che il secolo breve passato.
> Il fenomeno migratorio credo si debba tentare di governarlo, almeno un po'. Al pari dell'integrazione dove curiosamente vige un regime di cieco Laissez Faire laddove io vedrei bene un interventismo assimilazionista.
> ...



Non ti deve far sorridere la protesta per la libertà in concomitanza con lo stato autoritario.

Il problema è che lo stato è autoritario in malafede, sempre e solo quando va a danno del cittadino comune, perché ci sono interessi di mezzo.

I grandi mafiosi la fanno franca, chi evade grandi capitali la fa franca, e i delinquenti che rubano milioni alla società facendo i banchi a rotelle la fanno franca, quando poi non ricevono medaglie. Gli extracomunitari violentano e la fanno franca.

Nessuno viene punito, tranne l'onesto cittadino.

Se lo stato fosse autoritario a 360^, allora mi andrebbe bene. E questo perché, siccome cerco di comportarmi bene, non avrei nulla di che temere, e saprei che chi delinque viene punito.

Io voglio uno stato autoritario e inflessibile, è l'unico modo per raddrizzare il paese. Ma se tu sei autoritario solo per stroncare la cittadinanza con il greenpass e poi non dai fuoco alle ministre dei trasporti che fanno le raccomandazioni alla juve per Suarez invece di occuparsi dei problemi della nazione, allora, amico carissimo, non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## Raryof (25 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> C'è del vero in quello che dici.
> Io sono probabilmente rassegnato di fronte ad un fenomeno migratorio epocale, ma non posso negare la nostalgia per un tempo passato e molto meno complicato.
> Di base sono vecchio ed il mondo cambia in fretta, altro che il secolo breve passato.
> Il fenomeno migratorio credo si debba tentare di governarlo, almeno un po'. Al pari dell'integrazione dove curiosamente vige un regime di cieco Laissez Faire laddove io vedrei bene un interventismo assimilazionista.
> ...


Infatti ho scritto che sono in attesa dell'entrata della Svizzera nella UE e nell'€, visto che al di fuori si muore e non è possibile combattere contro i grossi nemici del futuro, che se non ho capito male siamo noi, visto che facendo 2+2 con istituzioni autolesioniste di matrice sionicoeuropea e filo americana ciò che viene fatto da noi è autoflagellarsi e importare pace con le armi, invio che è stato tranquillamente commissariato perché siamo appunto dentro un organismo che oltre a portarci la guerra in casa se l'è pure annaffiata con armi e sanzioni di ritorno, utilissime in periodo pandemico..
Poi molto interessante capire come mai i "frontalieri" lavoratori siano praticamente tutti europei, quelli che entrano in Svizzera mentre i nostri sono risorse dello stato per degradare le strade ormai fuori controllo, una volta che hai perso la strada, in sostanza sei stato invaso, come puoi credere di risolvere dei problemi alla radice che derivano proprio dal fatto di essere dentro un organismo disorganizzante e finanziariamente nato male, instabile, che ti ha commissariato e quindi immobilizzato? 
Moneta, porto d'Europa (latrina, porto d'arrivo) e lo stato non c'è più (ah per porto d'Europa non intendo merci ma traffico di uomini).
Meglio essere dentro? bah non saprei, in 20 anni hai bruciato mlrd, hai perso tanto, adesso hai perso il mercato russo, hai bruciato pure una parte di turismo per il bene del mondo, queste sono catene e non le togli più, non hai scelta, ma se queste sono le soluzioni "esterne" solo uno stolto potrebbe pensare che siano il meglio per noi e non per altri, infatti l'UE, in generale, è qualcosa che sin dall'inizio ha avuto poco senso, poi con l'allargamento è caduto tutto, di fatto è un carrozzone che si mantiene sulle spalle dei paesi più forti che però ci perdono, bruciano risorse, fanno debito e ricevono catene, allentate di tanto in tanto, se questa è la soluzione allora w la pace, vedrete che degli esterni la troveranno per noi... poi chissà se il popolo, la forza maggiore, riprenderà il controllo, ho paura che con la tecnologia si possa imbrigliare meglio, più a lungo, hanno fatto un po' di prove e hanno cercato di cambiare il destino, io invece credo ancora che il destino di un organismo fallimentare e vecchio come l'UE (lasciando perdere l'€ che è una moneta sbagliata per noi) sia la marcizione lenta a seguito di crisi, energetiche, sociali, finanziarie, civili, di fatto uno scontro finale tra chi ha perso tutto e chi invece è venuto per arraffare e degradare.
Sono discorsi così sbagliati? credere che altre persone possano trovare la soluzione prendendoci per il culo è meglio che credere nel proprio popolo e nella propria forza? anche quella di poter fare pulizia o di poter cambiare le cose... ma poi sento parlare di pnrr e compiti a casa e capisco che l'emergenza è la catena più grande, per le persone, i lavoratori, vedo che il virus è il miglior strumento per tenere a bada certe fasce e trovare nuovi nemici, da combattere, perché il mondo è in pericolo ma esterni troveranno la pace per noi, lontano, gigantesca, poi se qualcuno magari capirà la presa per il culo di portare democrazia e utilizzare le nostre risorse per fare gli interessi degli altri o per conquistare nuovi paesi da mantenere (sempre per la pace)beh magari in futuro, se rinascerà, potrà farsi qualche domanda prima di portare così tanta pace e perdere benessere, a poco a poco, per la globalizzazione buona, che poi è ciò che vediamo nel video visto che accoglienza, da sempre, è sinonimo di debolezza, se sei debole non integri NIENTE, perdi, continuamente, potere, controllo e fa ridere perché poi 'sta feccia, qui, se si volesse, verrebbe spazzata via in poco tempo, sono in strada, sono lì, sono fuori dal sistema ma poi escono, come i ratti.
E allora dico io, i no vax li vai a multare la feccia non la tocchi, interessante, questo immagino sia il sistema e la speranza per il futuro europeo, green, ma statisticamente credo che se i reati e la delinquenza aumenterà, ci sarà più degrado, la pazienza probabilmente finirà o aumenterà la resilienza, se qualcuno non sarà abbastanza resiliente potremmo vedere qualche Shinzo Abe pure da noi presto...
Ma di che parliamo poi? niente succede per caso, ma fa ridere che vengano messi a disposizione degli strumenti e non si vada a metterne altri per risolvere problemi importanti, dov'è la sovranità? non c'è, perché siamo commissariati e nonostante gli altri sappiano tutto e noi nulla va sempre peggio.
L'UE la vedi quando entrano risorse e te li accolli tutti, e questo è il minimo perché tutto il resto è 100 volte peggio, bello farsi prendere per il culo e aspettare eh?


----------



## __king george__ (25 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> C'è del vero in quello che dici.
> Io sono probabilmente rassegnato di fronte ad un fenomeno migratorio epocale, ma non posso negare la nostalgia per un tempo passato e molto meno complicato.
> Di base sono vecchio ed il mondo cambia in fretta, altro che il secolo breve passato.
> Il fenomeno migratorio credo si debba tentare di governarlo, almeno un po'. Al pari dell'integrazione dove curiosamente vige un regime di cieco Laissez Faire laddove io vedrei bene un interventismo assimilazionista.
> ...


tutti vorrebbero lo stato autoritario..il problema è che ognuno lo vorrebbe a modo suo 

una sorta di dittatura ad personam

senza capire che le derive che prenderebbe sarebbero pessime probabilmente in primis per chi l'ha voluto (se è un cittadino normale)

tutti i paesi dove c'è stato un regime le persone non sono mai state contente..e soprattutto cristallizzando di piu il potere faciliteresti anche le malfatte

la dittatura è la cosa peggiore possibile..

la democrazia il male minore


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Luglio 2022)

Rainbow socks matter.


----------



## Route66 (25 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Video shock di un'aggressione in stazione Milano Centrale, in pieno giorno.
> Un tunisino è stato atterrato con un calcio volante, e poi preso a bottigliate in faccia da un altro immigrato che si è allontanato dopo le urla dei passanti.
> 
> *Video al secondo post (attenzione ai più sensibili: video violento).*


Nulla da dire..... intervento con calcio volante stilisticamente perfetto si vede chiaramente che quello più abbronzato è ben allenato ed esperto nel settore.
Unica curiostità.... quello che le ha prese stava litigando verbalmente con uno alle sue spalle poi è arrivato l'angelo nero che l'ha steso frontalmente senza pietà.... mi sa che l'aveva combinata veramente grossa.... 
PS: eh niente da fare....ci rimangono solo il Kalashnikov ed il lanciafiamme.


----------



## sunburn (25 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tutti vorrebbero lo stato autoritario..il problema è che ognuno lo vorrebbe a modo suo
> 
> una sorta di dittatura ad personam
> 
> ...


Il rispetto delle leggi anche attraverso la predisposizione degli strumenti coercitivi per farle rispettare non è un’esclusiva dello Stato autoritario. Storicamente uno dei pilastri del dibattito interno alla concezione liberale dello Stato fu proprio l’individuazione e regolamentazione degli strumenti coercitivi più idonei per bilanciare le esigenze di sicurezza collettiva e quelle delle libertà individuali, nella consapevolezza che le seconde non potessero essere tutelate senza le prime e che la spontanea adesione alle regole non potesse mai raggiungere il 100%. Non fu mai messa in dubbio le necessità della loro esistenza(se non da parte di alcune correnti assolutamente minoritarie: i bastian contrari ci son sempre stati anche tra la gente “studiata”…).
In poche parole: non serve uno Stato autoritario, ma uno Stato efficiente.

In Italia abbiamo assistito a una deriva ideologica che ha portato a catalogare la necessità di sicurezza e tutela dell’ordine pubblico come argomenti propri della “destra”, ma si tratta di esigenze intrinsecamente legate all’idea stessa del contratto sociale e che dovrebbero essere condivise da tutte le forze politiche.


----------



## Milanoide (25 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il rispetto delle leggi anche attraverso la predisposizione degli strumenti coercitivi per farle rispettare non è un’esclusiva dello Stato autoritario. Storicamente uno dei pilastri del dibattito interno alla concezione liberale dello Stato fu proprio l’individuazione e regolamentazione degli strumenti coercitivi più idonei per bilanciare le esigenze di sicurezza collettiva e quelle delle libertà individuali, nella consapevolezza che le seconde non potessero essere tutelate senza le prime e che la spontanea adesione alle regole non potesse mai raggiungere il 100%. Non fu mai messa in dubbio le necessità della loro esistenza(se non da parte di alcune correnti assolutamente minoritarie: i bastian contrari ci son sempre stati anche tra la gente “studiata”…).
> In poche parole: non serve uno Stato autoritario, ma uno Stato efficiente.
> 
> In Italia abbiamo assistito a una deriva ideologica che ha portato a catalogare la necessità di sicurezza e tutela dell’ordine pubblico come argomenti propri della “destra”, ma si tratta di esigenze intrinsecamente legate all’idea stessa del contratto sociale e che dovrebbero essere condivise da tutte le forze politiche.


Concordo. Detta in poche parole è la differenza che passa fra uno Stato autoritario ed uno Stato autorevole.
E gli stati autoritari del campo socialista non erano stati dove si poteva fare ciò che si voleva. 
Il monopolio legittimo dell'uso della forza dovrebbe essere dello Stato.
L'aver tollerato, se non l'essere stati addirittura conniventi, organizzazioni criminali che di fatto ponevano 4 regioni meridionali fuori controllo, è la prima grande malattia. Che poi è andata in metastasi diffondendosi ovunque.
Ma viviamo in uno Stato in cui le forze politiche hanno negato reciprocamente la legittimità dell'altro a governare.
Un paese in cui le leggi con i nemici/avversari si applicano mentre con gli amici si interpretano.
Di base, bisognerebbe che anche la sinistra facesse un bagno di realismo e si rendesse conto che gran parte dei nuovi arrivati viene da stati che oscillano fra l'anarchia e l'autoritarismo. Questi soggetti, che vengano dall'Africa, dall'Asia o dall'est Europa spesso intendono solo un modo di rapportarsi autoritario.
L'italiano è anarchico di suo. Quindi in teoria non ha molto da insegnare, ma ha trovato un suo modo di convivere più o meno civilmente.
Se passa il messaggio che l'Italia è il paese dove si può fare tutto, è finita.
L'integrazione non si fa da sola.
E se dopo che hai abbandonato gli indigeni italici ad un ulteriore grado di anarchia pensi che il modo migliore di tutelare la giustizia sia tassare l'acquisto delle armi, allora sarebbe meglio farsi un giro nei quartieri problematici (inaccessibili).
Non deve MAI passare il messaggio che chi rispetta le leggi sia un fesso.
L'ordine pubblico sta divenendo una questione spinosa da anni.
Qualsiasi forza politica proponga alcunché di qui alle elezioni, faccia il piacere di spiegare come raggiungerà il risultato. 
Se qualcuno pensa di mettere i clandestini su un C130 e poi "metterli alla porta" sorvolando le coste di quelli che si suppone siano i loro paesi di origine, lo dica. (Ma smetta di girare con i rosari per coerenza).


----------



## Milanoide (25 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ti deve far sorridere la protesta per la libertà in concomitanza con lo stato autoritario.
> 
> Il problema è che lo stato è autoritario in malafede, sempre e solo quando va a danno del cittadino comune, perché ci sono interessi di mezzo.
> 
> ...



Ammetto l'esistenza di un doppio standard.
Di questi tempi e su questi temi, se sei italiota la legge si applica.

Vivo in una località in cui durante il lockdown parziale si sono susseguiti una serie di furti, sempre nelle stesse vie, con la gente reclusa in casa. Giorni e giorni di fila. Niente da fare.

Ai Visitors razziatori evidentemente la legge non si applica.
Ask Speranza...


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> prendi altre regioni invece che la lombardia e vedrai che le cose cambiano
> 
> comunque poco importa..basterebbe che chi sbaglia pagasse..m'importa una sega a me se è di padova o di livorno o di Bucarest..
> 
> e poi attenzione..perchè tantissimi sono estracomunitari ma al soldo delle organizzazioni criminali italiane



Non riesco più a trovare il dato, ma tra le provincie con la percentuale maggiore di reati commessi dagli stranieri figura *Bologna* con numeri da capogiro.
Bologna per te è una città storicamente pericolosa? 
Non esistono solo Milano, Roma e Napoli, in alcune piccole provincie la situazione è ancor più critica. *Rimini *per esempio ha una presenza straniera oltre la media nazionale (14%) soprattutto proveniente dall'Africa e nelle sue carceri un detenuto su due è extracomunitario. come tasso di criminalità Rimini è seconda sola a Milano in Italia, ben oltre la percentuale di città storicamente percepite come pericolose nel Sud Italia.
A *Prato* nel 2021 dei reati denunciati il 59% è stato commesso da stranieri (residenti sono il 25%).

Anche la storia delle organizzazioni criminali italiane che assoldano gli stranieri è una leggenda, dietro a reati come lo spaccio e la prostituzione ci sono sempre organizzazioni straniere che spesso agiscono autonomamente o col benestare/disinteresse delle nostre mafie. Hai mai sentito parlare della tratta delle donne dei nigeriane? Non sono leggende dei destrorsi, è un fenomeno che proviamo a combattere da anni, visto anche i metodi brutali utilizzati.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non riesco più a trovare il dato, ma tra le provincie con la percentuale maggiore di reati commessi dagli stranieri figura *Bologna* con numeri da capogiro.
> Bologna per te è una città storicamente pericolosa?
> Non esistono solo Milano, Roma e Napoli, in alcune piccole provincie la situazione è ancor più critica. *Rimini *per esempio ha una presenza straniera oltre la media nazionale (14%) soprattutto proveniente dall'Africa e nelle sue carceri un detenuto su due è extracomunitario. come tasso di criminalità Rimini è seconda sola a Milano in Italia, ben oltre la percentuale di città storicamente percepite come pericolose nel Sud Italia.
> A *Prato* nel 2021 dei reati denunciati il 59% è stato commesso da stranieri (residenti sono il 25%).
> ...


Ti ammiro che ancora ci provi a spiegare. "non portate argomenti" quando li porti "eh ma hai preso la città sbagliata" quando gliele schiaffi sul muso "eh ma sai il problema ora é il caldo"


----------



## __king george__ (25 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il rispetto delle leggi anche attraverso la predisposizione degli strumenti coercitivi per farle rispettare non è un’esclusiva dello Stato autoritario. Storicamente uno dei pilastri del dibattito interno alla concezione liberale dello Stato fu proprio l’individuazione e regolamentazione degli strumenti coercitivi più idonei per bilanciare le esigenze di sicurezza collettiva e quelle delle libertà individuali, nella consapevolezza che le seconde non potessero essere tutelate senza le prime e che la spontanea adesione alle regole non potesse mai raggiungere il 100%. Non fu mai messa in dubbio le necessità della loro esistenza(se non da parte di alcune correnti assolutamente minoritarie: i bastian contrari ci son sempre stati anche tra la gente “studiata”…).
> In poche parole: non serve uno Stato autoritario, ma uno Stato efficiente.
> 
> In Italia abbiamo assistito a una deriva ideologica che ha portato a catalogare la necessità di sicurezza e tutela dell’ordine pubblico come argomenti propri della “destra”, ma si tratta di esigenze intrinsecamente legate all’idea stessa del contratto sociale e che dovrebbero essere condivise da tutte le forze politiche.


in realtà condivido in pieno quello che hai detto..perchè lo hai detto bene mentre altri (almeno a parole) prendono derive assolutistiche piu che appunto "risolutistiche"


----------



## vota DC (25 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Anche la storia delle organizzazioni criminali italiane che assoldano gli stranieri è una leggenda, dietro a reati come lo spaccio e la prostituzione ci sono sempre organizzazioni straniere che spesso agiscono autonomamente o col benestare/disinteresse delle nostre mafie. Hai mai sentito parlare della tratta delle donne dei nigeriane? Non sono leggende dei destrorsi, è un fenomeno che proviamo a combattere da anni, visto anche i metodi brutali utilizzati.


Ci credo non li assoldano: sono lavori rischiosi e andrebbero di mezzo loro. Per la droga i mafiosi italiani sono fornitori e le mafie straniere fanno lo spaccio spicciolo: una volta ricevuti i soldi anticipati per la fornitura i mafiosi locali si defilano e quelli stranieri si beccano tutto il rischio.....se dovessero tornare per dare la percentuale ai mafiosi locali sarebbe molto più facile catturare i fornitori.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ti ammiro che ancora ci provi a spiegare. "non portate argomenti" quando li porti "eh ma hai preso la città sbagliata" quando gliele schiaffi sul muso "eh ma sai il problema ora é il caldo"


Riporto numeri, sono importanti per capire il fenomeno migratorio in Italia.

Altri riportano cifre (anche su questo forum) a caso irreali e non confermate dai dati del Viminale, ma espresse orgogliosamente per esprimere la loro appartenenza a questo instabile sistema qualunquista.

Sono scelte, in linea con la propria coscienza


----------

